# Dealing With High Traffic properties in the Big storms



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

How do you Guys deal with commercial properties that have very high traffic at certain times of the day. For Example, We picked up a big name Restaurant chain, and from 6am till 11 pm it has a constant 5-15 cars in the Drive through and 10-15 cars parked in the lot, and i mean constant I was experimenting in the storm yesterday and Literally got stuck in the parking lot for 20 mins waiting for the Drive through to clear just so i could leave. Also, this is a very tight Lot, and very little space to pile the snow and maneuver. I have tried waiting for people, I have tried driving around and around, The best i can come up with is a Drive by with the Salt Spread on, a quick Scoop of the V-plow and leave. I am thinking about switching to a smaller truck, From F250 to a single cab short bed Ranger to make maneuvering easier, or just waiting till they close. Not sure if someone has dealt with this before.

Usually we serve Residential, and Small Commercial that has an open time frame for plowing, But in my area i am starting to Run low on the small commercial market with open time frames.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We would plow if front of the doors, driving lanes, entrances during a big event and not worry aboot the parking spots other than the handicap that we would clear.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What snofarmer said...keep the main drive area open and run cleanups at night.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I've taken cones and blocked off certain spots that I put the snow before the storm.
Not sure if this works but might be worth a shot


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> We would plow if front of the doors, driving lanes, entrances during a big event and not worry aboot the parking spots other than the handicap that we would clear.


This. Just try to keep the main drive lane open and the entrance apron open during open time.


----------



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the Advice, And yeah I totally agree, i think i might just try the cone containment zone too. I am not a big fast food guy, so i don't really stop at these things and it is a college town. I knew I was going to fight the traffic but not like this. WOhh


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MBT said:


> Thanks for the Advice, And yeah I totally agree, i think i might just try the cone containment zone too. I am not a big fast food guy, so i don't really stop at these things and it is a college town. I knew I was going to fight the traffic but not like this. WOhh


I'm guessing this is why you guys "picked it up".


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Meh, Do what you can do and move on to the next one. I do a dunkin donuts and the parking area and drive thru are packed. When they shut down clean it up. It's not your problem. If they give you a hassle this maybe why you got the job. You can't stress you have other clients. I'm sure they don't want you to cone off the drive thru to clean it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> I'm guessing this is why you guys "picked it up".


Weren't you the one just claiming that you didn't pick on people like others?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't you the one just claiming that you didn't pick on people like others?


How is that picking on him?? Why don't you wreck the thread with some witty banter like you always do and we'll be good to go...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know why or how the Op got the Job, I do know this, If some snow wizard in the store gives him a problem there is a very good chance this is why he got the job, Likely story, Next in line everybody is passing on it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> I don't know why or how the Op got the Job, I do know this, If some snow wizard in the store gives him a problem there is a very good chance this is why he got the job, Likely story, Next in line everybody is passing on it.


Like other have said, don't stress over it. You can only do what you can do. Short of them being willing to shut down the entire lot to have it cleaned during business hours all you can do is entrances to the lot and main drive lane. I have a section In my contract that states I will not get closer than 12" to any vehicle, curb, or obstruction. Now I usually get right up to the curb but it leaves you the option. I never vary from the 12" from cars. So with my contract on a lot like you are describing, that only allows me to do the areas I said above when the lot is occupied. If you don't have a section like that you should have it next year. Frankly I've never had a complaint about that and most of the time they question me about that to make sure I won't get any closer. They don't want my plow blade anywhere near a customer vehicle


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

We do what we can by 6am at our 24hr restaurants then just pound the salt all day if it's a continuous storm. No sense is trying to drop a plow midday at these place people will always be in the way. Usually with high traffic they stay reasonably slushy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't push between cars, If you look closely in your snow part in your GL it probably states this, Mine does. Even if it didn't I would not do it. To time consuming and why take a chance on that plow hitting a car. Your route has to be done in a reasonable amount of time to be profitable.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

G.Landscape said:


> We do what we can by 6am at our 24hr restaurants then just pound the salt all day if it's a continuous storm. No sense is trying to drop a plow midday at these place people will always be in the way. Usually with high traffic they stay reasonably slushy.


x2- The heavy traffic will help work the salt.You have to be willing to to really pump it out at extreme /crazy amounts,not sure if your bid figured this in though.I hate these types of jobs lol,you never look good.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> We would plow if front of the doors, driving lanes, entrances during a big event and not worry aboot the parking spots other than the handicap that we would clear.


What SnoFarmer said.
I also do a nicer chain restaurant (30+ cars at lunch and 60-70 cars dinner till about 10pm). Main drives, entrances and sidewalks. This is one of the reasons why I like a containment plow (NOT trying to open up Pandora's box...just sayin that it helps push snow around obstacles like cars vs an empty lot).


----------



## MBT (Nov 30, 2016)

FredG said:


> Meh, Do what you can do and move on to the next one. I do a dunkin donuts and the parking area and drive thru are packed. When they shut down clean it up. It's not your problem. If they give you a hassle this maybe why you got the job. You can't stress you have other clients. I'm sure they don't want you to cone off the drive thru to clean it up.


HAHA, it is a Dunkin Donuts! And right in the middle of the second largest college in Illinois. IT is pretty much a constant stream of 10-15 cars in the drive through and 10-15 cars parked. I Salted it the night before, and then tried to clear some of it about half way through the storm. it was about 4 inches that fell, most of it was just slush, and i literally got stuck in a traffic jam that was trying to get to the drive through. cost me about 20 mins in the lot. My other trucks with operators do the residential and small local businesses. Those are no problem. But there was the opportunity so i decided to try it. I actually Bid out about 45% high than normal expecting to either never hear back, or be happy with them excepting a high bid. then they jumped on it i immediately knew i was in trouble, at least it is only a 1 year contract. You will never know unless you try i guess. We are expecting more snow this Sunday again, so i figure i will salt early again, and run another salt round through mid storm. and clean it up after hours.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bobcat with 8ft pusher and lots of salt! :laugh:


----------



## Foybles (Nov 13, 2015)

leolkfrm said:


> bobcat with 8ft pusher and lots of salt! :laugh:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAH HA HA HA!!!


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Included in my disclaimer for busy lots is a stipulation the covers high volume traffic. It basically states during business hours thoroughfares (main drives) and entry ways to be cleared. No parking spots or feeder lanes. Its written by a lawyer so there's a whole bunch more technical stuff but the just of it is as explained.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

MBT said:


> How do you Guys deal with commercial properties that have very high traffic at certain times of the day. For Example, We picked up a big name Restaurant chain, and from 6am till 11 pm it has a constant 5-15 cars in the Drive through and 10-15 cars parked in the lot, and i mean constant I was experimenting in the storm yesterday and Literally got stuck in the parking lot for 20 mins waiting for the Drive through to clear just so i could leave. Also, this is a very tight Lot, and very little space to pile the snow and maneuver. I have tried waiting for people, I have tried driving around and around, The best i can come up with is a Drive by with the Salt Spread on, a quick Scoop of the V-plow and leave. I am thinking about switching to a smaller truck, From F250 to a single cab short bed Ranger to make maneuvering easier, or just waiting till they close. Not sure if someone has dealt with this before.
> 
> Usually we serve Residential, and Small Commercial that has an open time frame for plowing, But in my area i am starting to Run low on the small commercial market with open time frames.


Attach horn wire to brake pedal, this way every time they get your way it will automatically honk at them. Thumbs Up


----------

